

A better JPA: 15 times faster - yoda_sl
http://batoo.jp

======
yoda_sl
An article that cover it: [http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/10/9/batoo-
jpa-the-new-...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/10/9/batoo-jpa-the-new-
jpa-implementation-that-runs-over-15-times.html)

